# Vent ideas for wood stove



## JLDuke (Jan 18, 2009)

I just added a vent with a 6" duct fan behind my wood stove to move air into another room.  It did not work as expected.  Blows air but with no heat.  Anyone have any ideas?  The stove is 18' from the wall.  Iwas thinking of constructing some kind of piping to the stove to capture more hot air, but I don't know.


----------



## triple D (Jan 21, 2009)

These types of ducts should be installed in the ceiling above fire place, or at least at the highest piont of wall behind. Good luck...


----------



## Hube (Jan 21, 2009)

JLDuke said:


> I just added a vent with a 6" duct fan behind my wood stove to move air into another room.  It did not work as expected.  Blows air but with no heat.  Anyone have any ideas?  The stove is 18' from the wall.  Iwas thinking of constructing some kind of piping to the stove to capture more hot air, but I don't know.


________________________________________________________________

is the stove actually  18' (feet) from the wall, or do you really mean 18" (inches)
Anyways, Triple D has given good advice.... you need an overhead intake grille in order to accept any worthwhile heat that can be transferred to another room. A grille of approx 16" x 16"(or larger) would be good.


----------

